# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGM_1_15SD - LG GB270 and GS190 added

## Shamseldeen Victory

*New version - LGM_1_15SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- Added full support for LG GB270 and GS190.Flashes for these models are uploaded also. *   BEST REGARDS ;DOUHAL

----------

